# Finally decided on bucks



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

After 2 diffrent delemas with bucks I have finally picked bucks for my 2 does. I am going to breed 5 acre farm Emily to Clover Springs Ghirardelli and Dragonfly R Sojourner Truth (June) is going to be bred to Rebeka Acres Kb's Simba. This is the first time I am breeding a doe with a buck that has my herd name, so I am happy. I can't wait till he is proven! I am hopeing to start breeding them soon.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I am very happy for you! Now let me ask, you bought two bucks for two does? Are you planning to get more does? 

Either way, if you are happy, I am happy. Have a great time with these two boys.

Where are the pics? HEHE :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well Rebeka thats great

as to Simba -- with a mom as beautiful as Emily I am sure he will throw some beautiful kids -- lets just hope they are does


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought 2 does Emily, and June. Simba is Emily's son from this year. He has great genetics to him and I'm so glad that I kept him as a buck. Right now I want to focus on getting does with my herd name in my herd. Right now I havent ever had a doe kid born into my herd. I will eventually buy more does but for now I will work with what I have.

This is June:









This is Emily:

















And this is Simba:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like great choices! Hopefully you'll get some girls this go around. We'll be thinking pink!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I hope so too!

Thanks


----------

